
Hans Island – A most civilized land dispute - CarolineW
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Island
======
CarolineW
Hans Island ... is claimed by Canada, and by Denmark:

    
    
        The two countries maintain a sense of humour in the
        dispute. Peter Taksøe-Jensen has stated "when Danish
        military go there, they leave a bottle of schnapps.
        And when [Canadian] military forces come there, they
        leave a bottle of Canadian Club and a sign saying,
        'Welcome to Canada.'"
    

I freely admit that this might not be HN material, but I found it engaging and
wanted to share it.

